# Stocking 10 gallon? Glofish & Corys?



## LifePhotography

I have 4 glofish in my 10g tank (2 red, 2 orange) and intend on getting 2 green ones. I'd like to get some corys to put in with them and the "local" pet store (it's an hour away) has julii, emeralds, albino, and I'm not sure what else. What would you suggest I put in with my glofish? I'd like to get 4 of whichever I get.

And as a side note - would corys be okay in a 5g with a betta? And how many if so?


----------



## Toshogu

5gal, 10gal. setups are very limited in what you can keep. especially the 5gal. 10gal you can get away with alittle bit more, but it is very dicey imo. 1 ryukin is all a 10gal. can handle at most. you'll be doing alot of waterchanges either way. Your 10gal. would prolly be able to handle a couple of pygmy cories, 5-10. cause they stay small.


----------



## TheOldSalt

She said glofish, not goldfish.

Anyway, your plan sounds fine, LifePhotography. A 10 can hold 4 more glofish AND 4 small cories without too much hassle as long as you are diligent in maintenance


----------



## Cacatuoides

I would go with pygmys if they have them, if not, the emeralds would work good too. just my two cents.


----------



## LifePhotography

TheOldSalt said:


> She said glofish, not goldfish.


Thanks for clearing that up.  I would never put a goldfish in a 10 gallon.



TheOldSalt said:


> Anyway, your plan sounds fine, LifePhotography. A 10 can hold 4 more glofish AND 4 small cories without too much hassle as long as you are diligent in maintenance.


Okay great! I noticed that the glofish were color discriminant when I added the 3 newest ones to the tank. I originally had one red and one orange and then I picked up 2 more of those and a green. The green however was a runt and got stuck under the marbles on the bottom and couldn't get back out so he is no longer with us. But while he was there - they singled him out and the orange stayed with the orange one and the red with the red one.



Cacatuoides said:


> I would go with pygmys if they have them, if not, the emeralds would work good too. just my two cents.


I'm not sure if they have pygmys or not - that was the original plan. We are going on Monday (1 hour away - what a pain) to see what they have. I like the look of the emeralds but I'm afraid I may lose them in the marbles on the bottom because I have an aquamarine colored mixture and they'd blend in. I guess we'll see what they have.

My grandpa would like to get some cories to put in with his betta Indy and I don't know if that would work so well - what do you guys think? It's a 5 gallon tank and I know I'd need a couple cories for them to be happy. If not - any suggestions for something we could add with Indy the betta in his 5 gallon tank? My grandpa does like frogs so I was thinking an ADF.


----------



## TheOldSalt

The frog might try to eat the fish, despite the size difference.

Pygmy cories are again a good choice, or maybe you could try something like celestial pearl danios or whiteclouds. Those are all peaceful and can live in small tanks.


----------



## 207lauras

I have LOVED my pygmy corys, I couldnt find them around here so i ordered them on aquabid, a little more $$ than normal because of the shipping but I love them sooo much I am ordering more! They dont add a lot to the bio load of your tank because they are so small but they really do like to be in groups, so 6+ would be a good choice!


----------



## lohachata

there are several species of dwarf corydoras...a few in a 5 gallon tank would be fine.i don't know why they are so hard to find in shops ; bu8t they should always keep them in stock..they are a fantastic little fish..


----------



## LifePhotography

Laura - do you have your betta with the glofish? I was concerned that my betta would attack my glofish so I have them in separate tanks.

I wanted the pygmy corys - I REALLY wanted some panda corys. But I ended up with four peppered corys (I made sure to verify the identity). I know they get a bit big so I intend on getting maybe a larger filter for my 10g for now and ASAP (I already wanted too anyways - I'm addicted) I will be getting a larger tank and spending the extra money to have some panda corys shipped to me.

I picked up 2 more green glofish as well from Wal-Mart. While we were there I was quite angered by something I saw. Somebody must have thought it would be funny to put a male and female betta in with the larger goldfish. The female was picking at the male and the males fins were almost completely gone. When we finally got the guy over to get our glofish out for us, we mentioned it and he moved them out of the goldfish tank and separated them but I doubt they are going to do anything to help the bettas fins.


----------



## Ghost Knife

LifePhotography said:


> Laura - do you have your betta with the glofish? I was concerned that my betta would attack my glofish so I have them in seperate tanks.
> 
> I wanted the pgymy corys - I REALLY wanted some panda corys. But I ended up with four peppered corys (I made sure to verify the identity). I know they get a bit big so I intend on getting maybe a larger filter for my 10g for now and ASAP (I already wanted too anyways - I'm addicted) I will be getting a larger tank and spending the extra money to have some panda corys shipped to me.


From my experience the Peppered Cories seem to be the most active, but they don't schoal in one large group like the Emerald Cories. Then again the Emeralds are the only ones I have that are ALWAYS together in one large group.


----------



## LifePhotography

Ghost Knife said:


> From my experience the Peppered Cories seem to be the most active, but they don't schoal in one large group like the Emerald Cories. Then again the Emeralds are the only ones I have that are ALWAYS together in one large group.


It was either emerald corys (I prefer something with a little more character aka spots or lines), peppered corys, albino corys, or those skunk ones (unsure of the actual name).

I think when I finally get the big tank I want to get, I will probably get a few different groups of corys.

I was shocked to see an almost fully grown pleco in one of the tanks though. I finally got to show my grandpa how big they actually get. The pleco seemed very crowded in the tank they had him in though. He couldn't even turn around with out bending in half practically.


----------



## Ghost Knife

LifePhotography said:


> It was either emerald corys (I prefer something with a little more character aka spots or lines), peppered corys, albino corys, or those skunk ones (unsure of the actual name).
> 
> I think when I finally get the big tank I want to get, I will probably get a few different groups of corys.
> 
> I was shocked to see an almost fully grown pleco in one of the tanks though. I finally got to show my grandpa how big they actually get. The pleco seemed very crowded in the tank they had him in though. He couldn't even turn around with out bending in half practically.


Those would be Panda Cories. 

I have a Common Pleco in each of my tanks. The goldfish tank pleco is about a foot long and the tropical tank pleco is about 10" long.


----------



## LifePhotography

Ghost Knife said:


> Those would be Panda Cories.
> 
> I have a Common Pleco in each of my tanks. The goldfish tank pleco is about a foot long and the tropical tank pleco is about 10" long.


No - these were bigger and they had one long stripe down their backs.


----------



## Ghost Knife

LifePhotography said:


> No - these were bigger and they had one long stripe down their backs.


I am not sure off hand unless they were Julii Cories that didn't have many spots.


----------



## NatBarry

Pygmy Cories may work but it wouldnt be right to put any other species in the 5g as they need a shoal to feel safe. A few albino or peppered cories could work in the 10g though.


----------



## LifePhotography

Ghost Knife said:


> I am not sure off hand unless they were Julii Cories that didn't have many spots.


Here is a link to a picture of what they looked like. I think it's called a corydoras arcuatus.

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/species-gallery/species-images/aqualand/catfish/skunk_cory.jpg


----------



## MissFish

are you talking about the poor, genetically altered, zebra danios?


----------



## hXcChic22

Cute... Those look almost like Skunk Loaches!


----------



## hXcChic22

MissFish said:


> are you talking about the poor, genetically altered, zebra danios?


It doesn't hurt them... Scientists were very careful and took many years to develop Glofish. 
Parrot cichlids, balloon-bellied fish... these are all way more unhealthy and worse off than Glofish. They are actually bred for their (negative) mutations, although why people would do this I'll never understand. They're just like Munchkin cats, poor things.


----------



## LifePhotography

hXcChic22 said:


> Cute... Those look almost like Skunk Loaches!


I decided I am going to get a nice big tank when I get my own place - and when I do - lots of corys! Pandas, skunks, emeralds, albinos, peppered, etc...


----------

